# ultra pure pariffin lamp oil



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i will save you some money , don't buy it 
yes as advertized it has virtualy no oddor while burning, also virtualy no light either , it doesn't pull up a wick very well , so you have to keep the tank full and at 4 dollars for 19 ouches , it is not worth it 

about 1/4 th light output of strait kerosine in side by side comparison,
this was in a standard 1 inch wick the wick was plenty long to touch the bottom of the resivour and was 3/4 full that was the hole bottle 

ultra pure makes a kerosine also i will have to try that if i can find any , wife is not liking the smell of the strait bulk kerosine


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you don't like the smell of kerosene in a wick lamp, invest in an Aladdin lamp. There are several benefits (1) the Aladdin mantle burns off any odorous kerosene smell (read: no odors!), (2) the Aladdin burns kerosene clean (read" no dirty chimneys or indoor air pollution) and (3) the Aladdin produces light equivalent to a 60 watts incandencent bulb (read: 600% brighter than a regular oil lamp).

An Aladdin will have some kerosene odor immediately after you extinguish it. This odor lasts for about a minute.

The biggest drawback to an Aladdin lamp is the cost....about $80 plus shipping


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you know what the difference between a genie II and a III 
thats the best price i have seen i was looking the other day and 109 seemed to be the lowest cost for an alladin


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The only difference between the Genie II and the Genie III is the size and shape of the fuel font. Both fonts are glass. The font on the Genie II is a bit smaller and looks like cut glass. It can only be used as a tabletop lamp. 










The Genie III font is round and has a lip. It will fit into wall or hanging brackets...or be used as a tabletop lamp. It's a bit more versatile in that respect.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of the odor from bulk kerosene is from small amounts of water that get in it. You can add a tiny amount of denatured alcohol to act like drygas, or you can take a small amount of kerosene, put it in a labeled bottle and stick it in the freezer overnight. Any large amounts of water will freeze out, and if you pour the kerosene quickly through a cloth strainer you can remove the ice. Paraffin oil IS kerosene. That is just the British name.

The other cause of odor is having the wick too high or trimmed improperly. If you see any soot rising, you have one of those problems.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Paraffin oil IS kerosene. That is just the British name.



Depends on who you ask...

I make 1.2 million gallons of paraffin per day from 6 million gallons of kerosene.

My paraffin is linear, has essentially no aromatics or sulfur (it is severely hydrotreated) and is used in many applications, including as lamp oil. The rest of the 6 millions gallons becomes gasoline (about 900,000 gallons) and jet fuel.

I personally would not burn kerosene indoors, unvented, if I could get my hands on good, clean linear paraffins. They don't give off as much light, and solidify at higher temps, but they are much safer/cleaner.

Outdoors, kerosene all the way.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Kewl. Are you describing what we commonly call paraffin wax (as in the stuff used for canning and candles) or something that is liquid at 32F and above? Noting your location, I'll bet you aren't British (unless maybe BP??  )


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the parifin oil i purchased said it turned solid at 45 degrees F

my kero is old been sitting in a can 8 years i had a heater that burned it , but the tank rusted thru i didn't have a lot of use for it inbetween. 

as i replaced that heater with a propane


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Cabin Fever: I've been burning hyper-expensive Alladin lamp oil in our lamp. I didn't even want to try kerosene because of the way my sister's house smelled when she used to burn a kerosene heater. Are you saying that there really isn't any odor when you burn kerosene in these things? That's about the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Marilyn said:


> Cabin Fever: I've been burning hyper-expensive Alladin lamp oil in our lamp. I didn't even want to try kerosene because of the way my sister's house smelled when she used to burn a kerosene heater. Are you saying that there really isn't any odor when you burn kerosene in these things? That's about the best news I've heard all day.


That's right...except for a very short time after you blow the Aladdin out. The reason is the wick continues to draw kerosene and since it doesn't burn, it evaporates into the air.

The mantle in an Aladdin is like a catylitic converter in a car or like a catylst in a woodstove. Because of its very high temperature, the Aladdin mantle burns any volatile fumes that might cause odors and indoor air pollution. Regular oil lamps do not have a mantle and therefore these odorous fumes are emitted into the air and also dirty the glass chimneys. Aladdin chimneys stay clean and clear.


----------

